# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Database design Tutorial for noobs

## mumpsoid

Hey...

I'm a database noob!

I've read SQLCourse.com and SQLCourse2.com. No problems! Nice tutorials.

Is there something similar for Database Design? I don't know how to start the ball rolling to gather the info to create the tables. What do I do -- simply make a list of all possible data that I might want to store for the problem domain, and then categorise the data?

I need an easy-to-understand tutorial -- that much I know! TIA...

----------


## Island1

Check these out ...

http://www.tutorialized.com/view/tut...e-design/39191

http://www.geekgirls.com/menu_databases.htm

http://www.tutorialized.com/view/tut...tutorial/44867

The first is a good "start from absolute scratch," it would seem ...

Enjoy!

Bill

----------


## mumpsoid

Thanks you, Island1! Much appreciated...

----------


## Island1

You're most welcome...

Let us know how your journey goes - and which tutorials you find the most helpful.  I'm sure others will seek the same guidance over and over, and your input, from a learner's perspective, will be valuable indeed!

Best of Luck!

Bill

----------


## mumpsoid

Hello....

Because I was already casually familiar with SQL and flat-file DB systems, I found:

http://www.tutorialized.com/view/tut...e-design/39191

the most helpful to me, given the "rest-stop" on the learning curve that I find myself taking my blood pressure at the moment  :Wink: )

The section "Identifying Entities" in the above tutorial, did it for me.  It addresses "what in the sam-scratch do I do now?" after a person has thought over his "good idea", and is ready to proceed to the level of designing his website (for example) complete with a back-end DB. Thanks again..
-- 
Duke

----------


## Island1

Thanks, Duke.

I wanted to check out the site you reference, but the link appears broken.  Could you check it out and update your entry, if it's not too much trouble?

Sorry for the hassle, and thanks again for the update!

Bill

----------


## mumpsoid

> Thanks, Duke.
> 
> I wanted to check out the site you reference, but the link appears broken.  Could you check it out and update your entry, if it's not too much trouble?
> 
> Sorry for the hassle, and thanks again for the update!
> 
> Bill


Sorry about that! Here it is:

http://www.tutorialized.com/view/tut...e-design/39191

-- 
Duke

----------

